# Segmented Vase - Jarrah & Tasmanian Oak



## Bob Wemm (Jul 8, 2015)

This is my first attempt at the "Indian Blanket" design and I have to admit that it was a very steep learning curve for me, although not perfect I am very happy with the result.
The timbers are Jarrah and Tasmanian Oak and the vase consists of 444 pieces and measures 7.5 x 7.5 inches. The finish is Shellawax Glow friction polish.
C & C welcome and Thanks for looking.

Bob


----------



## tangoman (Jul 8, 2015)

*OMG !*

Bob,

That's a stunning piece of work ! Very impressed and it's a lovely design !

Hope to start doing some basic segmented vases myself in the near future !

Regards,
Cam


----------



## johns486 (Jul 8, 2015)

My aim is to work up to this when I start segmenting, this is a very nice piece for your first attempt but I haven't got the bottle to try something like this first time out.  Excellent result can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 8, 2015)

Bob most impressed mate unusual combination separated so far in growth areas we have Mountain Ash aka Tasmanian Oak and all the floors in my house are of this timber. You made a special bowl mate one to be quite proud of IMHO.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow Bob, what a beauty. Looks like a lot of work has gone into that.


----------



## mark james (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome piece Mate!  Your designs are getting more and more impressive.  I also like the overall shape - very excellent.

Be well, Cheers.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 8, 2015)

That's a beaut for sure.


----------



## JimB (Jul 8, 2015)

Your work is amazing. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow Bob, you are certainly pushing new boundaries, huh...???

Magnificent looking piece, very eye catching and well executed, far too many small pieces for me to deal with but, the result was worth it, congrats mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## wood128 (Jul 8, 2015)

For a first attempt , that is a beautiful piece of woodturning. Malcolm Tibbetts would be proud of the work. Try some smaller pieces.


----------



## magpens (Jul 8, 2015)

Gorgeous work, Bob !!!!!!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stunning work as usual Bob. Thanks for sharing your great talent with us again.
_____________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 8, 2015)

Well done.  It is certainly an inspiration.


----------



## original frodo (Jul 9, 2015)

BOB,   beautiful work,


----------

